# amplificador pioneer SA 570 quema los transistores



## NESTOR (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola, feliz dia para todos, 
tengo un amplificador pioneer utiliza transistores A1102 y C2577
en cierta ocacion estaba sonando a un volumen bajo y depronto dejo de sonar
al revisar me di cuenta que los transistores del ledo derecho estaban en cortocircuito; compre transistores nuevos y nuevamente lo puse a sonar  a un volumen alto, luego baje el volumen mientras buscaba otra cancion y depronto escuche un ruido como un golpe y el amplificador siguio sonando, pero en un solo parlante y en el otro parlante de donde habia cambiado las salidas se escuchaba un zumbido, medi nuevamente los transistores y otravez se quemaron,
¿que otra cosa puedo revisar para que no me queme los nuevos?
segun las especificaciones este amplificador tiene 60w en cada canal
como puedo hacer para aumentar la potencia?
usa condensadores de 3300mf/42v
muchas gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 19, 2007)

el daño de los transistores no fue la causa sino consecuencia de un daño interno mayor.

muchas veces se confunde o se cree que con cambiar algun dispositivo electronico quemado, es encontrar la solucion real.

yo apostaria que el daño real o la correcion real se encuentra es despues de la etapa que revisaste. Hay algun dispositivo quemado o defectuoso que le exige a los transistores mas corriente y ahi es cuando se queman esos transistores. 

espero haya servido en algo este comentario.

suerte amigo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2007)

Estoy en un 90% de acuerdo con "ElChavo"

Si descartaste tener una carga en cortocircuito (Parlantes o impedancia inadecuada).
Una falla en los parlantes ocurre cuando la bobina de estos se desarma, alguna espira raspa contra el nucleo magnetico generando cortocircuitos momentaneos, el parlante funciona pero con problemas.

El daño puede estar en etapas anteriores a la etapa de transistores de salida, revisa los exitadores y las corrientes de reposo.


----------



## NESTOR (Sep 20, 2007)

como mido la corriente de reposo y cuales son los exitadores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2007)

Busca datasheet BD139 y TIP41 para ver la forma y dimenciones de los exitadores, estos cubren una gran mayoria de posibilidades.

Con una foto seria mas facil


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 6, 2007)

Si el problema es que se queman los transistores de salida nada más conectar el equipo, es muy probable que tengas los drivers quemados. Muchas veces se soluciona con sustituirlos. Busca en las bases de los finales que habrá un transistor pequeño, tipo bc547 o el bd139 que comenta fogonazo.

Respecto al aumento de potencia no es tan fácil, ya que precisarias cambiar fuente de alimentación y etapa final, con la consiguiente sobrecarga térmica en la carcasa. Busca un diagrama de los que van por estos foros y construye un amplificador mas potente para experimentar. Muchas veces la diferencia de 40Wrms a 60Wrms no es significativa.


----------



## huber cossio garrido (Dic 1, 2007)

según mi experiencia los amplificador pionner vienen protegidos  y en tu caso no funciono lo cual debes revisar los driver de impulso están cerca a los que cambiaste y debes medir sus emisores conectándolo a una serie que te proteja el amplificador de altas tensiones y medir las vias.

luego te agrego mas ojala te sirva


----------

